# car audio help [mazda protege 2000]



## mobscene (Jun 5, 2009)

hey, i'm fairly new and i just found some speakers in my garage.

I need some help on connecting them.

I have Pioneer TS-6970

(box image)


(actual speaker)


(wires that came with it)


(connection part on speaker)




i'm trying to put them on a mazda protege 2000model.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

once you get them in a box, the hook up one side to the + (positive) and the other to the - (negative) then you need to run the wires and hook them into an amplifier with the previous polarity to the desired channel on the amp (preferably a 2 channel amplifier)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

2000 mazda protege

Radio 12v blue/red + radio harness 
Radio Ground black - radio harness 
Radio Ignition pink/black + radio harness 
Radio Illumination lt. green/black + radio harness 
Factory Amp Turn-on 
Power Antenna N/A 
LF Speaker +/- black/red - black/white +,- radio harness 
RF Speaker +/- red - white +,- radio harness 
LR Speaker +/- brown/white - brown +,- radio harness 
RR Speaker +/- green - green/orange +,- radio harness 
Immobilizer Bypass Module: Required: No Type: N/A Part #: N/A 
Notes: N/A


----------

